# One-off intake.



## ouijaguy (Mar 16, 2005)

When I went out and bought the New-Era intake, I was very disappointed with the quality. So I bought the Lingenefelter intake, I was very happy with the quality and set-up and performance. The one draw back was it used the stock tube, which had the flex ribbing in it.

I went to TurboHoses in Dublin California and bet with the owner. He hand made an intake for me that utilizes the Lingenefelter heat shield. The new intake tube is approx. 4 inches in diameter (polished), he repositioned the MAF sensor, added a velocity stack (which goes from 6 inches to 4 inches) and a new air filter that has a cone center. The results...a freakin sweet intake...with a very noticeable increase in throttle response and all around power.

http://i14.photobucket.com/albums/a...uy/DSC00080.jpg
http://i14.photobucket.com/albums/a...uy/DSC00079.jpg
http://i14.photobucket.com/albums/a...uy/DSC00078.jpg
http://i14.photobucket.com/albums/a...uy/DSC00077.jpg
http://i14.photobucket.com/albums/a...uy/DSC00076.jpg


----------



## StocktonRaider (Mar 11, 2005)

hey can you pm me the name and #, Id love to take that drive to Dublin, hopefully this time without getting a ticket on the Altimont. May I ask what it put you back? Thank you for your help


----------



## LS2FAST (Jul 22, 2005)

Can't view the pics??


----------



## StocktonRaider (Mar 11, 2005)

me neither...


----------



## ouijaguy (Mar 16, 2005)

LS2FAST said:


> Can't view the pics??


ok, i will fix the link....


----------



## ouijaguy (Mar 16, 2005)

It set me back almost $500...mostly because of the chrome plating. I did not have to get it done, but it just looks much better. One person asked me about the heat soak...its not bad at all. I Just put it in today and drove it around alot. I live in Pleasanton, it gets pretty hot here. When at a stand still, ya it gets warm. But once i start going, the difference is huge. All in All, the heat soak is about the same as the Lingenfelter, but the performance is better throughout the power band.


----------



## JMVorbeck (Jun 1, 2005)

ouijaguy said:


> http://i14.photobucket.com/albums/a324/ouijaguy/DSC00080.jpg
> http://i14.photobucket.com/albums/a324/ouijaguy/DSC00079.jpg
> http://i14.photobucket.com/albums/a324/ouijaguy/DSC00077.jpg
> http://i14.photobucket.com/albums/a324/ouijaguy/DSC00076.jpg


Man, that is fricking beautiful!


----------



## ouijaguy (Mar 16, 2005)

The velocity stack is what does it, huge difference. 6 inches of air, funneled down to 4 inches. then a straight shot to the TB. He knows his stuff... WWW.TurboHoses.COM


----------



## wildchildm39 (Jun 14, 2005)

Damn that looks sick maybe we can meet sometime I'd like to check it out.I live in Dublin.What kind of numbers are you putting down, have you gotten a tune yet.Please e-mail me at [email protected]nk I've seen you driving on Santa Rita.


----------



## ouijaguy (Mar 16, 2005)

Before this intake i had my car dynoed at that same shop...i pulled 363 RWHP and 360 RWTQ. I was told i should get 7-10 RWHP from this intake. My long tubes come next, then a tune...dude, they know thier $hit at this shop. I will email you soon and we will hook up and compare notes.


----------



## LIVEVIL (Sep 9, 2005)

Very, very nice


----------



## wildchildm39 (Jun 14, 2005)

Did you get your B&M installed there as well, did they do a good job.? I got tuned at http://www.synergymotorsports.net/ they are in Fremont, they use hp tuner w/ LS2 edit very professional.They only work on LS1 LS2 motors most of the time.They are custom grinding a cam and new heads for me next.And then I will wait for the Kenne Bell s/c.


----------



## ouijaguy (Mar 16, 2005)

wildchildm39 said:


> Did you get your B&M installed there as well, did they do a good job.? I got tuned at http://www.synergymotorsports.net/ they are in Fremont, they use hp tuner w/ LS2 edit very professional.They only work on LS1 LS2 motors most of the time.They are custom grinding a cam and new heads for me next.And then I will wait for the Kenne Bell s/c.


I installed the shifter myself...i never heard of that shop, i will check them out. I thought about goin with a S/C. I think im gonna stay N/A...Heads, cam and a good tune are next, although a few months or more in the future. My goal is to build this car for road racing, when i get the cam and heads i want to be able to play in the 7,500 RPM range without freakin out.


----------

